# Handicap Plaquards...using in other states?



## UWSurfer

We're going to Hawaii in a few weeks, taking my mother who has a limited range on foot.  She has a handicapped plaquard issued here in California she'd like to use when we have her in the rental car in Hawaii.

Does anyone know if you do this successfully, using a plaquard from one state to park in handicap parking spaces in another state...in this case Hawaii?


----------



## Luanne

They are accepted nationwide.  My mom, who lives in MO, is currently visiting and we are using her handicapped plaquard here in CA.  Oh yeah, we also used it when we were visiting friends in Hawaii last month.


----------



## grest

We thought they were accepted nationwide, too...but once when we were on a timeshare vacation, we were told that was not the case, and since our placard was from Maine, it did not apply in...I can't remember where we were at the time, but Arizona sounds right.
Connie


----------



## Passepartout

We've had FIL (and tag) in ID, Cal, TX UT- no problems. I doubt you would find a cop hard-hearted enough to write the ticket. Now, that said, if Mom isn't along and everyone in the car is able-bodied, I probably wouldn't use the handicapped spaces. I do see apparently able-bodied people using them and wonder how they were brought up.

Jim Ricks


----------



## McKShr6

We use my husband's handicap sign from Canada in our rental car in Florida. We have never had any difficulty doing this. Also, do not judge "able bodied people" using a handicap parking space. Sometimes the disability isn't apparent, you don't have to use a wheelchair to require a handicap parking space. Someone with severe breathing difficulties or heart problems can only walk a very short distance.


----------



## teepeeca

Handicapped placards are accepted in all states.  BUT, the "handicapped" person MUST be in the vehicle !!!  I've seen MANY abuses of the system---"OH, it's my grandmother's car, so it's OK if I use the handicapped parking place"   !!!  I "WILL" turn those people in !!!

Tony


----------



## grest

teepeeca said:


> Handicapped placards are accepted in all states.  BUT, the "handicapped" person MUST be in the vehicle !!!  I've seen MANY abuses of the system---"OH, it's my grandmother's car, so it's OK if I use the handicapped parking place"   !!!  I "WILL" turn those people in !!!
> 
> Tony



I'm with you on this...100%.  It's one of my biggest pet peeves!
Connie


----------



## ricoba

To answer the OP.  

I have used my CA handicap plaquard in Hawaii and plan to do so this trip as well.


----------



## UWSurfer

Thanks everyone.

Yes, we'd only use it when Mom is being driven in the car.  Even then, she'd give it a go without it but I know her day would be significantly shortened if she has to walk further everywhere, based on past trips with her in Vegas.

I recall a couple colleges and U's here in LA last year were cracking down on inappropriate uses of the plaquards.   Young students who had their grandparents card or at UCLA student atheletes obtaining them as essentially VIP privilaged parking.  The cops bust them all regularly and it hits the papers from time to time.

Thanks again!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Out-Of-State Wheelchair Tags No Good In Washington, D. C.*




teepeeca said:


> Handicapped placards are accepted in all states.


In the District Of Columbia (i.e., Washington DC) only handicap permits issued by the District Of Columbia are recognized as valid. 

Park in a DC wheelchair spot with a handicap tag from Virginia or Maryland or anywhere else & you can expect to get a ticket or the Denver Boot or a ride behind a hook truck. 

Not only that, in adjoining Arlington County VA, metered parking spaces are not free for cars sporting handicap tags or placards.  Each Arlington meter is labeled _All May Park & All Must Pay_. 

Times are changing.  I've seen wheelchair tags on pick-up trucks & on motorcycles.  Who'd a-thunk? 

As for me, I gratefully walk on 2 feet & 1 worn-out knee & would not exchange that ability (such as it is, for however long I still have it) for the privilege of parking in the up-close spots via wheelchair tag. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dave M

AwayWeGo said:


> In the District Of Columbia (i.e., Washington DC) only handicap permits issued by the District Of Columbia are recognized as valid.


I don't believe that's true, Alan. DC's official rule on the topic:





> Disability parking placards/permits or tags from DC or any state allow you to:
> - Park in any parking space designated for a disabled person.
> - Park for double the posted time in metered or time-restricted spaces
> - Park for free at metered spaces.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Good News.  Who Do You Suppose Got'M To See The Light ?*




Dave M said:


> I don't believe that's true, Alan. DC's official rule on the topic:


DC's local officials are highly sensitive to DC's constitutionally defined status as subject to rule by Congress.  They underline the point by emblazoning DC license plates with a slogan in protest of their perceived 2nd class status. 




It also irks the local bigwigs that the District Of Columbia is not allowed to tax the paychecks of commuters from suburban Maryland & Virginia who work in Washington DC.  (The commuters pay taxes where they live, just like everybody else, so it's not like the absence of a DC commuter tax lets the commuters go taxless.)  

Despite DC's limited measure of home rule & DC's representation in the House Of Representatives by a locally elected non-voting delegate, DC's ultimate overseers are the members of congress elected from the 50 states, acting through the Distict Of Columbia Committees of the U.S. Senate & the U.S. House Of Representatives.  

You don't suppose influence by members of those committees had anything to do with DC's DMV backing off those former rules invalidating non-DC wheelchair tags, do you? 

_Naaaaaaah !_ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County -- outside Washington DC), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sfwilshire

I read the official policy linked above and it doesn't match the signage we saw when we were last in DC about three years ago. All of the street parking we saw clearly said that our TN tag was no good. Can't recall the exact wording, but it was quite clear.

I'll definitely print out this info and take it along if and when we visit again.

We did use the placard in Hawaii with no problem at all. I'm glad to see that it will apparently be useful in Canada as well. 

Sheila


----------



## Kauai Kid

UWSurfer said:


> We're going to Hawaii in a few weeks, taking my mother who has a limited range on foot.  She has a handicapped plaquard issued here in California she'd like to use when we have her in the rental car in Hawaii.
> 
> Does anyone know if you do this successfully, using a plaquard from one state to park in handicap parking spaces in another state...in this case Hawaii?



We've used handicapped plaquard's from VA, MD, LA, & TX without any problems in Hawaii.

Sterling


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Parking Placards For The Morally Handicapped.*

When those are offered, I might apply -- although I suspect the _Morally Handicapped_ parking spaces are apt to be out back instead of up front. 

What symbol do you suppose they'll use to identify those spots ?




-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## naudette

I have a handicap placcard, yet if any of you saw me you wouldn't think I was handicapped.  I have a disease called Ankylosing Spondylitis.  It causes fusion of the spine and neck.  It is painful.  It appears I walk ok, but almost every step I take is painful.  Some days are better than others.  I try to park in regular spots, but if I need to be closer, then I don't.

I keep waiting for someone to come up to me in a parking lot and accuse me of not needing the sticker.  

Please do not assume that just because someone isn't visably handicapped, that they are don't need it.  Trust me, I would give the world to never have to use the handicap parking.


----------

